# tica or gccf do i need to register and what do i need



## starvin marvin (Dec 29, 2018)

hi all i'm new to this so please forgive my ignorance 
Iv'e had cats over 40 years 
recently i bought my first pedigree
i'm unsure why they asked if i wanted breeder or home cat but at the time it seemed an obvious question 
i chose home cat 
i was given a copy of dams tica 5 gen papers and blood check, a copy of sires tica 5 gen papers and blood check
my kittens name was not included on any of the tica papers, do i need to register him myself for showing him or if i desired in a year or 2 studding him out. 
do i need the breeders permission for this 
and lastly if tica is the american/european side of things should i go with gccf registration or stay with tica.

my reasoning for not asking the breeder simply not wanting to make a fool of myself totally


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

starvin marvin said:


> hi all i'm new to this so please forgive my ignorance
> Iv'e had cats over 40 years
> recently i bought my first pedigree
> i'm unsure why they asked if i wanted breeder or home cat but at the time it seemed an obvious question
> ...


You will not be able to register your kitten with gccf with the paperwork you have been given.

You have been sold a pet so he must be neutered. You can show him as a neuter if he is registered. Did you tell the breeder you wanted to show? The breeder should ideally have registered the litter so you could use the breeder slip in order to register the kitten.


----------



## Lula10101 (Aug 11, 2017)

How does it work with TICA....i.e. does the breeder register the litter and each kitten (as with the GCCF) or is the kitten registration left to the owners?


----------



## starvin marvin (Dec 29, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> You will not be able to register your kitten with gccf with the paperwork you have been given.
> 
> You have been sold a pet so he must be neutered. You can show him as a neuter if he is registered. Did you tell the breeder you wanted to show? The breeder should ideally have registered the litter so you could use the breeder slip in order to register the kitten.


i wasn't really aware of showing till i got him and started researching studding and showing of pets, i never received a breeders slip i was unaware of one being needed but guess that's what they meant by home or breeder pet, studding wouldn't be considered until he's at least a good 18 month if not older as you can see he's a mere 14 weeks at the moment. would it be to late to have the breeder give me the slip or arrange for paper work to be done.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

starvin marvin said:


> would it be to late to have the breeder give me the slip or arrange for paper work to be done.


No it's not too late but you must tell the breeder that you intend to breed and show the cat. At the end of the day, it is they who decides if the cat can be shown and bred from. While you think he's wonderful, and I'm sure he is a fantastic pet, he may not even be good enough and the breeder can refuse permission.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Its worth noting that if your boy is not registered with TICA or GCCF, the kittens he produced wont be able to be registered either so you will be producing unregistered babies which is frowned upon.
If you agreed to take him as a pet I would expect the breeder to turn around and say no he can't be registered and used as a stud, she may let you show him. Sorry if that has already been mentioned I only skimmed through the thread quickly.

Keeping a male entire is no easy thing, my oriental boy was left entire to be mated back to his original breeders girls (he is registered with GCCF and on active breeding register), at 6 months old he started humping my other cats, at 7 months old he was aggressively humping and at 8 months old he was shouting the house down for a woman plus my neutered girl was squealing everytime he humped her. I neutered him at 9 months I couldn't keep him entire any longer. Orientals and Siamese do mature sexually earlier than other breeds but you must realise that he will eventually show entire male signs. The likelihood is he will spray around your house, call for women at all times of day and night and he may become aggressive with pent up hormones. Its much fairer to neuter him and show him as a neuter as I intend to do with my boy.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

In order to mate this boy, he needs to be on the Active register which, as said previously, can only be done by his breeder. If his breeder doesn't want him to be bred with, you should not breed with him. Starting breeding with an entire boy is a recipe for disaster anyway. You need to show, learn your Breed Standard, get some good quality girls in, have some litters and _then _get a boy in. Don't run before you can walk.

Neuter your boy and have him as a show neuter.

You need to get the Breeder Slip from the breeder so you can register him in your name. They should have no reason to refuse. Do also let them know you intend to show, it's courtesy to do so.

You can import into GCCF if you wish, you will need to register him in your name with TICA first, and then pay for a 5-generation certified pedigree from them (some breeds only need 3 or 4, check with the GCCF office), and send that and the transfer form into the GCCF office with the payment. You can also do the payment and form online, but you will still need to send in the certified pedigree. A 5-gen one is $50 incl postage.



Lula10101 said:


> How does it work with TICA....i.e. does the breeder register the litter and each kitten (as with the GCCF) or is the kitten registration left to the owners?


TICA breeders register the litter and then they can either register the kittens into their name and provide the new owners with a transfer slip, or they can provide the new owners with the Breeder's Slip and the new owner can register the kitten into their name.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> You can import into GCCF if you wish, you will need to register him in your name with TICA first, and then pay for a 5-generation certified pedigree from them (some breeds only need 3 or 4, check with the GCCF office), and send that and the transfer form into the GCCF office with the payment.


On another post the OP says the cat is a Savannah, therefore it cannot be registered with GCCF. From what I've read, GCCF will never accept the breed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> On another post the OP says the cat is a Savannah, therefore it cannot be registered with GCCF. From what I've read, GCCF will never accept the breed.


No, because of it originating in a cross between a Serval and (I believe) an Oriental.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Please do not 'stud' your cat. It's a huge responsibility, it's not always as simple as introducing two cats and letting them get on with it, you need the right accommodation for both, and you need to know enough about breeding, kittening, raising kittens and so on to be a mentor for the queen's owner if necessary.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> On another post the OP says the cat is a Savannah, therefore it cannot be registered with GCCF. From what I've read, GCCF will never accept the breed.


Ohh I missed that altogether, yes you're quite right


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> No, because of it originating in a cross between a Serval and (I believe) an Oriental.


A serval and a dsh


----------

